# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Fjalora te ndryshem

## besart

Nga ky sajt mund te shkarkoni fjalora te ndryshem,provojeni njeher.
Ja vlenë.

http://www.translatum.gr/dictionarie...ad-english.htm

----------


## Mister Enigma

Faleminderit shumë. Ja unë po e shikoj dhe po provoj dhe shpresoj se  gjej diç edhe për vete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

